# Need a "how to" sheet for employees



## Norrrrrrrrrrrrm (Jan 20, 2007)

Hey guys,
I need to come up with a sheet for some employees that have simple but PROPER instructions for tiling a shower. I will be using a pre-molded Corian base custom made to specs. I am looking for a sheet that starts at the studs and finishes at the grout. I will have in the contract that we will annually seal the tile as well.
Just for the record I have tiled many showers but I am looking for more "eloquent" wording. I am afraid mine might say "use your head moron!!!" and so on.
Thanks,
Norm
:thumbsup:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I don't think this will work. Too many variables to deal with. 

However, each material should have a comprehensive set of instructions. If everyone just followed these instructions, there would be a lot less failures. 

Finally, get a copy of the TCNA Handbook. It gives you all the methods necessary to build a proper shower. You just need to supply the proper materials as it does not list any product by name.


----------



## Bill_Vincent (Apr 6, 2005)

I agree. My thinking is that if you need to give them a sheet with instructions, they need to be considered as apprentices, and not left to their own devices.... as in they don't touch a shower without an experienced mechanic working with them. Not every so called "mechanic" is qualified to install a shower, and I'll be damned if I'm going to put my name on a shower where the installer needs to "read the directions". If he doesn't KNOW how to do it, he's outa there.


----------



## Norrrrrrrrrrrrm (Jan 20, 2007)

I hear you both. It is not my intention for them to "wing it" once read, but as a tutorial of sorts so they can look it over and familiarize themselves. Just a leg up on some knowledge. Training is a must before on their own!! Trust me, I would never put a rookie out there like that with my name attached! :no:


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

I have known of 20+ year tile mechanics that do not know how to properly build a shower. Whats worse is they don't know they don't know and refuse to be educated. TCNA Handbook would be the resource you need for sure.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

I do agree with this when you have employees. If you are going to hang your hat on the same prep of installations everytime and only use corian bases it would be beneficial. Have your base instructions. Wall prep(kerdi, hydroban, etc...) thinset ,tile,grout with instruction and additional tips. It would be too much to give an employee full instructions from all the manufacturers, compress it down into a small manual. You will have to have one anyway for the corian since technically, your supposed to be a certified fabricator to install their product due to the strict warranty policy that they have.
Or just give them a card with angus's phone #...
"Ct tile support, what's your issue?"


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Tech Dawg said:


> "Ct tile support, what's your issue?"


Oh no. I forward all support calls to CO762. He's got _way _more patience than I do.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Norm, IMO if you're an owner, you should be able to distill down the complex process into a procedure. If you're a lead, you should also be able to do that, but with less shine. But who cares if it's for your guys?

If it's a 'checklist' you're looking for....



PrecisionFloors said:


> I have known of 20+ year tile mechanics that do not know how to properly build a shower. Whats worse is they don't know they don't know and refuse to be educated.


It's all trades, all vocations and well, IMO, just boils down to people being human.
"Success breeds success" is a popular saying, but at times it can also breed ignorance, sometimes militantly. I tell people some of the most ignorant people I've met about horses have been people born and raised with them, often "cowboy" types. Sounds funny, but here's a great example of that. 
With horse "bits", there's I'd guess 4 different kinds, but prolly at least 5 different variations of each, branching out into 30s for sales, like fishing lures. Out of the 5 different types, each one does something different.

So I ask some ol boy why he uses the kind of bit he does and invariably the response I get is:
1. It's the one we've always used
2. It was on the wall
3. It came with the horse
4. I dunno.

Your mechanics that have made a living doing something, but don't know anything about it is a great example of that. The difference between a hammer swinger and a carpenter, etc.

I've always thought it's most important to know HOW something works and WHY. While that may not get a being a full wallet, it sure does kill time on the internet during slow times......or at least it does with me........


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

angus242 said:


> I forward all support calls to CO762. He's got _way _more patience than I do.


"Bueno. En que puedo servirle?"

The Bears and Cutler aren't a fit....


----------



## Bill_Vincent (Apr 6, 2005)

Green Bay 28- 10


----------



## jps614 (Dec 30, 2010)

where can i get a copy of that book?


----------



## Bill_Vincent (Apr 6, 2005)

http://www.tileusa.com/


----------



## Norrrrrrrrrrrrm (Jan 20, 2007)

I am actually going to order the book and pull necessary info to make an instructive pamphlet as an overview. I will then give them hands on training after everything is read and understood to ensure proper installs. Something like that.


----------



## Bill_Vincent (Apr 6, 2005)

Here's another one you might want to check out:

http://www.ontariotile.com/preslope.html


----------

